# Show name for my Hunter



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

how about - Dark Knight


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

*Knight Rider *or
*Knight Raider*


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

*My Knight in Shining Amor*
*Nighty Knight*
*Kiss Me Good Knight*
*Bright Knight*
*Knight with Might*
*White Knight*

_haha I don't know... I'm just trying to ryhme things =] and it seems sometimes people remeber things easier when they ryhme? At least I do When you do figure out a name for him let us know! He sure is a handsome boy!! :wink:_


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Nighty Knight
Kiss Me Good Knight*


OMG. Sooo cute haha.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i like dark knight


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG. My mom just said this one...Ladies Knight!! HAHAHA. I think I'm in love with that lol.


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark Knight was a good one  

Ummm...I think everyone had really good ideas, but maybe Late Knight or Knight of all Nights (you could change the spellings around for that one)


----------



## horseluverr17 (Apr 13, 2009)

Dark Knight is good


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

How about "Knight Sky" or "MidKnight Sky"? 

Or "Black as Knight" or "Dark as Knight"


----------



## mylilminiwinny (Apr 3, 2009)

Knightly steed lol


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

^HAHA I was thinking of that one lol. So heres my choices:

Knightly Steed
Ladies Knight
Oh What a Knight
Kiss Me Good Knight
Nighty Knight

So I suppose i'll take votes on those ones!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I like "Oh what a Knight"!


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Ooh, that's difficult lol I'm so bad at picking things when I have more than one choice! I think though I'd have to go with "Oh What a Knight" or "Kiss Me Good Knight". Although I do really like "Ladies Knight" too!!! haha 

I'm not sure, but I thought my friend said something about in some competitions where you can have them play a certain song while riding? (I have no idea, but for some reason that just sticks in my head, it could be something totally different), but if you name him "Ladies Knight" in the background you could have that song that goes "oh yeah it's ladies night and I'm feelin' right oh yes it's ladies night. Oh what a night!!" (idk if those are the exact lyrics but I think it goes something like that. I don't know just a thought, haha although it could be a waste if you can't play a song while your riding! Just thought I'd through that out there

Oh my gosh I just noticed in those lyrics theres "Oh What a Knight" in there hahaha So, at this point if you _can_ play music I'd go with "Ladies Knight" or "Oh What a Knight"!!! Even if you can't go with the music though I still like those two the best:lol: Sorry my post is really flip flopping around!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

"Midsummer's Knight"


----------



## EAshowjumper (Apr 17, 2009)

The Knight of My Life
Knightly Manor
Knight.........................................................................................................................hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm. yah.:?:?:?


----------



## EAshowjumper (Apr 17, 2009)

Red Sky at Knight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

If you don't pick Dark Knight you are ridiculous.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I actually decided awhile ago that Dark Knight and Knight Rider were not creative enough to use for my horse. Plus, as a Hunter, he needs something more elegant.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Shananigan said:


> Ooh, that's difficult lol I'm so bad at picking things when I have more than one choice! I think though I'd have to go with "Oh What a Knight" or "Kiss Me Good Knight". Although I do really like "Ladies Knight" too!!! haha
> 
> *I'm not sure, but I thought my friend said something about in some competitions where you can have them play a certain song while riding? *(I have no idea, but for some reason that just sticks in my head, it could be something totally different), but if you name him "Ladies Knight" in the background you could have that song that goes "oh yeah it's ladies night and I'm feelin' right oh yes it's ladies night. Oh what a night!!" (idk if those are the exact lyrics but I think it goes something like that. I don't know just a thought, haha although it could be a waste if you can't play a song while your riding! Just thought I'd through that out there
> 
> Oh my gosh I just noticed in those lyrics theres "Oh What a Knight" in there hahaha So, at this point if you _can_ play music I'd go with "Ladies Knight" or "Oh What a Knight"!!! Even if you can't go with the music though I still like those two the best:lol: Sorry my post is really flip flopping around!


 
I bet they do that in some contesting shows. The shows I go to are hunter shows and everyone is really quiet during them haha. Its actually more distracting than if they played a song...I wish they would do that. 

I really like Midsummers Knight! Thats super cute!


----------

